# Tri Power Fuel Injection Kit



## Smitty&Kristy (Oct 31, 2019)

Any suggestions on who makes the best fuel injection in a classic tri power set-up?... Going on my 65' 389


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Smitty&Kristy said:


> Any suggestions on who makes the best fuel injection in a classic tri power set-up?... Going on my 65' 389


Why ???? The tri power works great. If you are going to butcher the setup, then just go with a carb that is designed for fuel injection.


----------



## maverick198 (Mar 3, 2019)

Smitty & Kristy curious what route you decide to go for fuel injection. I've been interested in fitechs tri power fuel injection system for my 65.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I also looked at this setup. It looks like a Chevy setup (Holley) Butler has one that looks better for 6000. But they need a adapter to fit the intake


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Take a look at what Ames is offering. FiTech



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=N188P&order_number_e=NTE3MjUxMA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y





https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=N188SD&order_number_e=NTE3MjUwNg%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Unfortunately Holley doesn't offer a tri power solution. Fi Tech as mentioned has the Tri-power EFI setup.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

cij911 said:


> Why ???? The tri power works great. If you are going to butcher the setup, then just go with a carb that is designed for fuel injection.



Why? lol Because its 2021 and there are better solutions available on the market then factory tech. EFI gives you better running, driving, idling, and cold start characteristics than carbs... and are over all more reliable if you dont have a background or experience tuning carbs.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I've never seen one except for Chevys and Mopars. My original set up works perfect, I wouldn't change it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm confused, did the OP say "tell me why I shouldn't go EFI?"

Pretty sure he said "Whats the best EFI system for my application"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTO44 said:


> I'm confused, did the OP say "tell me why I shouldn't go EFI?"
> 
> Pretty sure he said "Whats the best EFI system for my application"


The original post is from 2019, and you are correct. The post was re-opened by *maverick198 *who wanted to know how it turned out.

I think for some $price is what dictates carb or "other." My brother is going with EFI carbs to replace his factory Holley carbs on his 360CI Mopar. He does not drive the car a lot and then stores it for winter (Rhode Island) until spring, so it sits long amounts of time. He has had issues with the carbs flooding due to sticking internals and has to get them pulled apart, cleaned, and rebuilt - which he farms out. He has also experienced the hard starts due to fuel percolation and boiling off. He installed an electric fuel pump at the tank which essentially took care of that problem with regards to starting. So he is going with the EFI change over, to include the electric pump in-tank, in an attempt to eliminate the storage issues each year, and knowing the electric fuel pump eliminated some of those hard start days with the carb set-up.

He has not had the set-up installed, but has what he needs and it will go to the shop this spring for the change-over, so I can't comment on how it performs or if he likes it.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

PontiacJim said:


> The original post is from 2019, and you are correct. The post was re-opened by *maverick198 *who wanted to know how it turned out.
> 
> I think for some $price is what dictates carb or "other." My brother is going with EFI carbs to replace his factory Holley carbs on his 360CI Mopar. He does not drive the car a lot and then stores it for winter (Rhode Island) until spring, so it sits long amounts of time. He has had issues with the carbs flooding due to sticking internals and has to get them pulled apart, cleaned, and rebuilt - which he farms out. He has also experienced the hard starts due to fuel percolation and boiling off. He installed an electric fuel pump at the tank which essentially took care of that problem with regards to starting. So he is going with the EFI change over, to include the electric pump in-tank, in an attempt to eliminate the storage issues each year, and knowing the electric fuel pump eliminated some of those hard start days with the carb set-up.
> 
> He has not had the set-up installed, but has what he needs and it will go to the shop this spring for the change-over, so I can't comment on how it performs or if he likes it.



ahhh thanks jim completely missed that post date!! I even quoted the line that's dated 2019 and said it's 2021 LoL. I usually catch that stuff...

Anywho wasn't trying to get on the EFI soapbox. I totally agree with anyone wanting to run carb'd. I also totally agree with anyone wanting to run EFI. I'm just not a fan of somebody liking the idea of EFI and then other people turning them off of it, like they're doing something wrong. Everyone has their own style, wants, and goals. I still install and tune holley carbs if a customer requests it. But I do install more EFI setup's as it's hard to beat all the advantages now-a-days.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTO44 said:


> ahhh thanks jim completely missed that post date!! I even quoted the line that's dated 2019 and said it's 2021 LoL. I usually catch that stuff...
> 
> Anywho wasn't trying to get on the EFI soapbox. I totally agree with anyone wanting to run carb'd. I also totally agree with anyone wanting to run EFI. I'm just not a fan of somebody liking the idea of EFI and then other people turning them off of it, like they're doing something wrong. Everyone has their own style, wants, and goals. I still install and tune holley carbs if a customer requests it. But I do install more EFI setup's as it's hard to beat all the advantages now-a-days.


Agreed, I see no issues with the EFI as many look like a carb, and once you have an air filter on top, who knows. Many advantages to them over a carb, especially for those who are not "tuners" and are lost on carbs. I can work on a carb, as you can, but have not worked with EFI set-ups, but love the TBI's I have had on cars in th past and presently on my '92 S-10. Works great and never had an issue out of any of them with hundreds of thousands of miles on them.

But, I simply prefer a carb because I know them and that was what came on these era cars. Kinda feels like cheating in my mind when installing an EFI on what was originally a carb'd engine. It would be like me wearing a thong, it may feel great, but I know it's just not right.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Agreed, I see no issues with the EFI as many look like a carb, and once you have an air filter on top, who knows. Many advantages to them over a carb, especially for those who are not "tuners" and are lost on carbs. I can work on a carb, as you can, but have not worked with EFI set-ups, but love the TBI's I have had on cars in th past and presently on my '92 S-10. Works great and never had an issue out of any of them with hundreds of thousands of miles on them.
> 
> But, I simply prefer a carb because I know them and that was what came on these era cars. Kinda feels like cheating in my mind when installing an EFI on what was originally a carb'd engine. It would be like me wearing a thong, it may feel great, but I know it's just not right.


While I agree about the Thong/speedo comment , somethings I dont want a mental image of. I dont understand the cheating. You modify your tank, pump, exhaust maybe intake and the fuel delivery. Install a mile of wire and a computer. Hook it all together. Modify the fuel settings. Then you have a custom setup that very few shops will want to work on or want to totally change if they get their hands on. I have had too many fuel injection systems to think they are all that. You added more things to break and leave you on the side of the road. You do get a system that self adjusts sometime good sometimes bad. What we said in the 1980s about computers, garbage in garbage out. Personally I would pay the $30 for a rebuild kit and spend a afternoon replacing gaskets. I dont want to pay for O2 sensor, fuel injectors, throttlebody , ECU, knock sensor I have those issues on two year old cars. We carry AAA for a reason it's, not for the classic cars I own.


----------

